# Baby



## Mark_J (May 6, 2002)

Just found out that I'm going to become a dad later this year. Our sproglet is due in early November and the wife is getting all excited a blowing all our free cash on baby stuff.

I'm really looking forward to the big day, as it's our first, but am worrying about a few things:

1. Am I going to have to sell the TT and buy something more practical?

2. Are there any flashy baby seats out there that fit nicely into the TT? I suppose a combo thing would be great, but I'm kinda thinking if 'mum and dad' can be cosseted by leather Recaros, why can't the kid?

Any help, pics, advice gratefully received.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Do a search for jonhaff's baby seat thread (I think it was jon - apologies if I am crediting someone else). Loads of information on there and plenty of pics.

Oh, congratulations and welcome to the club!!!


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

congrates mate hope to see you at a TT meet soon
Phil 8)


----------



## Mark_J (May 6, 2002)

BreTT....managed to find the thread and have no got a headache after all that reading.

Phil.....cheers m8. Am hoping to put the TT back on the road next month and will make a better effort to get to a meeting. ;D


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

mark, have you changed your mobile number?


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

> Just found out that I'm going to become a dad later this year. Our sproglet is due in early November and the wife is getting all excited a blowing all our free cash on baby stuff.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to the big day, as it's our first, but am worrying about a few things:
> 
> ...


Mark

Great news and many congrats. Fantastic.

Keep the TT. No problem.

Summary!
Tricky from birth and will probably mean the other half in the back and the new girl/boy in the front. You will prob need a reclined seat to fit in the front (turn airbag off)...although seems some people have found a seat for the back seats - but not sure!

From 8 months - joy! Get a Recaro and it is awesome TT family driving. Our girl is now 20 months and has loads of room in the back. Also it is an incredible seat. Extremely cool, very strong, well made, safe and adjustable to 12 years old!!!!!!

Pic of the seat in our last TTC.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Congrats, my wife is currntly 36 weeks and counting!!

Have a look at Waks pages on the matter.

http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/babyseat.htm

Personally gonna use the other car for most of the first 6 months then get a back seat car for the "mini DXN"

Best of luck


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Congrats, my wife is currntly 36 weeks and counting!!
> 
> Have a look at Waks pages on the matter.
> 
> ...


"We're" 19 weeks on Monday and I am thinking of adopting the same strategy as you i.e. RAV4 for the first 8 to 9 months, then game on...our child is going to know and love G Forces.... ;D (In a safe and controlled manner of course)!


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

My view, having been there, is that you can forget having a TT as the only car. No chance. Ok for short journeys as long as your wife is also.

I suggest an estate. You'll need the space, they don't travel light, and neither do the babies.


----------



## Mark_J (May 6, 2002)

I can't believe that I'm actually writing this e-mail, but Helen and I have decided that the TT is going : 

We spoke long and hard about it all weekend and have made a decision that I hope we're both not going to regret, but as the TT has been sat in the garage for the last 4 months we've found that it's one of those little luxuries that we're going to give up, and as you can tell from my sig pic I already have one other toy, so having two would just be being greedy.....and I could never give my GT up.

I really appreciate all the feedback you've given, but I think that now the decisions made there's no going back.

For Sale soon to be posted :'( Â :'( Â :'(


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

YES it was my LONG thread!!

Im due in 8 weeks now and after all that decided that you do need a second car to be practical. Yes you can do it in a TT but its really not any good for long trips away or a weekly shop with a pushchair and shopping in the boot !! its a struggle. We decided it was time to sell and move on and once the baby gets to 1 or 2 look at getting a V6 instead !!! Â But for now i can only afford one car so its time to change.

You can get a second car if you can afford to.

Thats my update everyones situation is different so...up to you 

It was a sad day to sell up but im looking forward to a change. Im still coming to this foram as other are just boring and not as good as this one!!


----------

